# What does a call to ministry feel like?



## TooManySystematics (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello everyone!

The title pretty much sums up my question. What does a call to ministry feel like?

I ask this because I feel although I am being called to pursue the path of a Pastor, however I do not know if what I am feeling is truly what a call is.

I recognize that certain skills and gifts are required, or at least appreciated, when it comes to being a Pastor. I have been blessed thankfully with a love and skill for public speaking. I've also been blessed with a love for God's word and a fascination for studying it. I also enjoy privately sharing the Gospel to those around me. I also believe that I have the capacity for the long-suffering required to be able to minister to a congregation.

I however don't know if I've been called. I don't know what I am supposed to look for. Is a call something like a feeling? A vision? A whispered word? Or is it just an inclination?

The closest thing to a sign I think that I've had is that I really can't imagine myself pursuing anything else. It seems although I could never enjoy or be truly productive doing anything other than preaching the word.

I am curious what the call was like for the Pastors on the board. What was it like for you?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 10, 2016)

This article by RL Dabney is a help on that question.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 10, 2016)

What does the leadership in your church tell you? How about others in your congregation? How do you align with the specific requirements listed in the pastoral epistles? Are you faithfully serving your local church even if it means work no one really sees? Are you daily growing in godliness? A desire to serve is required, along with objective standards.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 10, 2016)

Every Christian, when they are born again, begin to have certain spiritual influences in their new life as a new creature, (John 3:3, 7; 1 Pet. 1:3, 23). They have a love for Jesus Christ, for God, for the truth, they desire to pray, study, and meditate on the word to, “grow thereby.” (1 Peter 2:2). This is not simply something ministers do. But the seriousness of this is exceedingly important.

After a certain amount of time being guided as a Christian first, by an experienced elder, young men or older men may have desires toward the ministry. "This is a faithful saying: If a man desires the position of a bishop, he desires a good work." (1 Tim. 3:1). Yes, there is desire there. But desire must be guided by a number of factors (too many to list here) which should be examined in light of two important erroneous motives that I think are initially important: 1) Aspiring to position. "But all their works they do to be seen by men." (Mat. 23:5). This was said of the Pharisees and teachers. They aspired to be seen, or be in positions of authority. 2) A poor examination of one’s self and their qualifications. This unfolds into both a reason why some men ought never to go into ministry (i.e. they don’t like public speaking, or don’t like people), and why they might not really have examined themselves in light of the qualifications of the word (this is like those initial singing programs like American Idol where all the people come on that think they can sing, but can’t. They sure think they can, but don’t take the advice of their mentors listening).

There is a solemn realization that ought to occur for those desiring to be part of the ministry, where Scripture uses such important titles as Ambassadors for Christ (2 Cor. 5:20); Defenders of the Faith (Phil. 1:7), Angels of the Church, (Rev. 1:20; 2:1) and Elders, (1 Tim. 5:17; 1 Pet. 5:1). _They are elders not because they are old, but skilled in the word._ Pastors _ought to be scholars before they are ever pastors_. They are DEFENDERS. AMBASSADORS for Jesus Christ. You might think, I don’t find “scholar” in the list of pastors duties. Well, contrary to that idea is a couple of little phrases, “"both to exhort and convict those who contradict.” (Tit. 1:9). Not to mention that qualifications for elders run the gambit of a long list of time-related examining points: blameless, not self-willed, not quick-tempered, not given to wine, not violent, not greedy for money, hospitable, a lover of what is good, sober-minded, just, holy, self-controlled, holding fast the faithful word as he has been taught (he must be taught). He must be able, by sound doctrine (scholar), both to exhort and convict those who contradict. (A book could be written about this topic alone). Paul instructs Timothy that elders are NOT to be novices. He lists some of the same qualifications in 1 Tim. 3: blameless, the husband of one wife, temperate, sober-minded, of good behavior, hospitable, able to teach; not given to wine, not violent, not greedy for money, but gentle, not quarrelsome, not covetous; one who rules his own house well, having his children in submission with all reverence, not a novice, have a good testimony among those who are outside, (1Tim. 3:2-7).

A purpose and drive to be a minister is always “bounded” by qualifications that seem almost overbearing (unless one is qualified). The Pastor should have the non-negotiable qualifications of being able to exhort and convict the gainsayer, not quick tempered, able to teach, not quarrelsome, and not a novice. Wrap that up in a little package (on those notes alone) and ministers must be scholars before they are practically pastoral (i.e. hospitable, not given to wine, sober minded, holy, self controlled, of good behavior, etc. (Though both scholar and pastor are practical ideas when concerned with ministry.)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 10, 2016)

What does it *feel* like? 

Sometimes it feels like heartburn and other times it feels like a migraine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 11, 2016)

In _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Wilhelmus à Brakel, regarding the necessary internal call to the ministry, he writes, "_An extraordinary, divine declaration is not an element of this internal commission. God does not do this, or does so only on very rare occasions, and thus one need not wait for this_" (vol. 2, p. 121).

à Brakel lists the following as elements of an internal call:

1. Knowledge of the office : what it consists of and requires of us in abilities and example

2. Aptitude for this work
a. Fundamental knowledge of divine truth
b. Experience of divine truths in the heart

3. An extraordinary love for
a. Christ
b. The church
c. Souls

4. Willing to deny all that is of the world
a. Honor
b. Material goods
c. Even life itself

5. A great desire for the work (1 Tim. 3:1)
a. Continual stirrings to give oneself to the Lord
b. Concern about whether or not one is called
c. Anxiety when ulterior motives are perceived
d. Struggles with heaviness of the work and sense of inability
e. Nevertheless the stirrings (see a) will overcome all else, helping to clear the sincerity of the desire before the Lord

à Brakel's questions for examination (or self-examination) of prospective ministers is also instructive:

1. Have I been sent of God, or did I run myself?
2. Do I know what pertains to this office?

3. Was I convinced that I had some aptitude for this as far as external knowledge is concerned, and am I likewise spiritually acquainted with the experience of:
a. Regeneration
b. Faith
c. Hope
d. Love
e. Holiness
f. God's dealings with the soul
g. Spiritual warfare
h. The various conditions of the soul in order to bring forth old and new things out of the treasure of my heart to address everyone according to his condition, and particularly to give everyone publicly and privately his portion by way of personal experience, and to speak from heart to heart

4. Do I have a special love to preach Christ, to be instrumental to the conversion of souls, and to promote the welfare of the church?

5. Was I continually stirred up in my soul to accept this work?

6. Has it been my concern whether or not the Lord has sent me, and have I prayed much in order to know this?

7. Have I at times been desirous not to be engaged in this work, considering the magnitude of this task and my inability?

8. Were those desires to draw back repeatedly conquered by love for this work, or was I frequently put at ease and confirmed in my intention?

9. Have I been troubled by ulterior motives which time and again disappeared by perceiving my sincere motive in the presence of the Lord?

10. Did I perceive a frame of heart by which I was willing to deny myself by parting with material goods, honor and my life for the Lord Jesus and His church? Or did I only pursue honor and prestige, the acquisition of material goods by which to improve my temporal circumstances, and which outside of this office, would have been poor and insignificant?

11. Had I advanced in my studies to such a degree that I [simply judged that I] of necessity had to proceed?

12. Did I ever really examine myself concerning these matters, or did I merely run without such self-examination?

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cymro (Dec 11, 2016)

Qualifications, gifts and attributes have been listed, and the requirements of scripture given. It is difficult to qualify your emphasis "to feel." That emotion has to be bound securely with the perameters of spirituality. In the context of Paul's ambassadorial office (1Cor 5:14), there is the constraint of love, the love of Christ. Then in (1Cor9:16),there is a necessity, a compelling laid upon, imposed upon, pressed upon the soul. Then there is a sense of boldness in proclaiming and defending the gospel,(Eph6:19). That is assurance and outspokenness. These are some inward spiritual sensations, but the call must be corroborated by a spiritual session and membership.which is a monitor over your personal feelings.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 11, 2016)

I would read Jeremiah chapter 20 for a good idea of what it is like sometimes.

"O Lord, You induced me, and I was persuaded;You are stronger than I, and have prevailed.
I am in derision daily; Everyone mocks me.
For when I spoke, I cried out;
I shouted, “Violence and plunder!”
Because the word of the Lord was made to me
A reproach and a derision daily.
Then I said, “I will not make mention of Him,
Nor speak anymore in His name.”
But His word was in my heart like a burning fire
Shut up in my bones; I was weary of holding it back,
And I could not." 

-Jeremiah 20:7-9


----------



## jambo (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't think it feels like anything. If you are going into the ministry then you do so not by feeling you should but you enter the ministry because it is your conviction that you should.

Assess you gifts and abilities along with your maturity and character. Take heed to the counsel of friends, church elders etc. Can you preach? Can you give wise mature biblical counsel? Can you deal with complex pastoral situations? How do deal with criticism? Difficult members? Can you cope with discouragement? If you are married, what does your wife think? Why do you want to go into the ministry? Is it to serve the Lord and a congregation or is there another reason?

Answer those questions, plus a few more, and it may help determine your sense of conviction one way or the other.


----------



## TheologiaCrucis (Dec 12, 2016)

Feelings are a subjective responss to objective realities. What it feels like will vary from person to person. The better question is do you fit the qualifications in the pastoral epistles? Then, if you do, is it something you want to do? If you want to do it, then wait. if you don't want to do it but can't seem to escape it, stop fighting it.


----------

